# Moving to houston



## Abztaff (Jan 14, 2012)

I there. This is my first post so please be gentle. I'm moving to Houston on the 1st of April (hopefully not a bad joke). I've had a fantastic package from my employers and would like to know as much info on taxes etc in Houston. My other major concern is cars and insurance. I've heard insurance is high and going by the way folk drive over there I'm pretty sure I know the reason why. Oh also do you pay car tax aswell. Any help would be great


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

texas is one of the cheapest states to live, no state tax, sales tax around 6%, everything is cheap, car insurance depens on your record, age, car you drive, marital status, cars are cheap in the states, there is no tax on cars, you pay registration fees around $200 a year depending on the car you drive, also most citys have city stikers (i guess it is some form tax), i have friends in texas, they like it there, im thinking of moving there myself, im currently in hawaii and here is beautifull, but cost of living is double what is in texas, good luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to Texas! I find it one of the more expensive places we lived in in the US but also a great place to be in.

Texas Department of Motor Vehicles
The official site gives you all details from how to obtain a drivers license to how to register a vehicle. Normally the dealership you purchase your vehicle from will register it. Were you to buy from an individual you would have to do it yourself. Annual inspection is required. Tags depend on make/model/year/value of the vehicle and are due annually.
FYI - it makes no sense but you have to register your vehicle then you can get your drivers license. Insurance will be high as you have no US driving or credit history. A written statement from you current insurer about your history may make a difference.


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

twostep said:


> Welcome to Texas! I find it one of the more expensive places we lived in in the US but also a great place to be in.
> i dont know what you comparing to, but I lived for short time in NY, over 10 yrs in Chicago and now in Hawaii, also been to over 30 states and think Texas is cheap, but then again Dakotas are cheaper, but you not going to find big city life there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

elfas said:


> twostep said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to Texas! I find it one of the more expensive places we lived in in the US but also a great place to be in.
> ...


----------

